# Egret 16 Moccasin



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

'Dats a good looking skiff right there... Afraid to ask the price.

For many years whenever one of my regular customers got the itch to have their own skiff... I'd always point them towards the standard sized Egret. I tell them up front that I can't afford one (and most can't...) -but if they look closely at any Egret they'll get some idea of how a skiff ought to be built and rigged out... 

I'll be interested in what folks have to say about this new small one...


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

The Moccasin implies what exactly? A different, more simple layout? I would wonder if this boat will start low 40s depending on power? I wonder what hp is rated?

I'm really interested in the 19 Moccasin with a leaning post livewell and a small rear deck with removable bench seating as my kids get older. Haven't spec'ed it out yet...


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

Good looking boat but hull design feels pretty dated


----------



## LOUMan (Mar 20, 2007)

I fish on a 21 Mocassin all the time and the boat is awesome. Real dry and smooth ride. Not to mention floats pretty skinny for its size. They have made minor changes to them to only make them better. For example the old self bailing cockpit kind of sucked. The new ones fixed the problem. The 21 goes for about 80k


----------



## Swe (Apr 19, 2017)

Nice boat but looks like it won’t be that quite on the pole with the hull design .


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Looks nice,but the poling platform looks like it was donated from mid 90's skiff,just my opinion.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

jsnipes said:


> Good looking boat but hull design feels pretty dated


Bet it's as stable as an aircraft carrier, though. Egret builds a fine boat but like the other smaller models, it probably doesn't have the shallowest draft.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

And prob not super quiet on the pole in any chop. 

I think there is a market for shorter skiffs that can handle water, eg Super Skiff, Biscayne. But I don’t think this appears (looks only) to share those traits


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

I had two different egret 18s in my past. Great boat in many ways but the hard chine that is similar to what is shown in the 16 is so noisy that it drove me absolutely nuts. Even if it didn’t bother the fish, the problem was once you Cue in on it you can’t stop hearing it. And yes – the polling platform looks like it’s from 20 years ago


----------



## KyleCorey (Feb 3, 2018)

I have a 97' 167 CK. Without a doubt it is the driest and best riding hull for a boat under 20'. The boat does have a bad hull slap when in light chop, but it is definitely fishable. The draft on my boat is realistically 11" and a little less with someone on the bow. The number is that high due to the 45 gallon fuel tank, 3 batteries towards the aft and a pretty heavy motor (120lbs heavier than the one in the picture). I'm curious to the numbers on that boat with how simple the build looks. 

Yes, they still use the same platform that they used in 97'.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

That was an excellent post after mine. I don’t wanna be negative towards the egret, - I loved mine in many ways and for some people they will be the absolute best boat available. There is nothing like them in the slop. Actually, I also had a pathfinder 22 and in the rough stuff, I would rather be in the egret 18 any day of the week.


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

Is it just me or does it look like its outdated for a new boat?


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Pretty sure you can play a game of dominos on the poling platform. Other than that I think it looks great. From the looks of the beam and that entry seems like it would be a very nice family skiff. Top speed is 35mph with a 60, which ain’t bad.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

windblows said:


> The Moccasin implies what exactly? A different, more simple layout?


The Moccasin line started out several years ago to be Egret's more simple, more affordable alternative to thier 189 and 2011. However, it has gotten better finished, with more upgrades, and more expensive over the years and now there is not a lot of difference in finish or costs between the regular Egret and the Moccasin line. Judging from the FB page, it outsells the regular Egret despite not even being listed on thier webiste or advertised.

My experience is with the 21', but assuming the same holds true for the 167 / Moccasin 16 and the 19' and 21' versions, the differences come down to:

- Layout. Moccasin has a more open cockpit and less front and rear deck.

- 167 / 189 / 2011 have lockable rod lockers that are nice to store rods in but it also eats up cockpit room. Moccasins have open under gunwale storage like most skiffs.

- Moccasin hatches and storage areas are not gelcoated underneath and inside. They are sanded and painted but not as nice as the regular Egret. They are larger though due to not having the finished bucket storage areas.

- Moccasins lack the pad on the bottom. Instead of having the pad to get up on and run, it is actually recessed about an inch or so. Thus, they don't take advanrage of higher HP the same way and are not as fast. That's why despite the 21' Moccasin and 2011 being rated for 350HP, the largest motor put on a Moccasin 210 to date is a V6 Mercury 225 and most have I4 Suzuki 200's whereas most 2011 will have a 250-350.

- Moccasin planes at slower speeds. The 21' Moccasin will get on plane and stay on plane at 13 mph

- Moccassins should be a little lighter except people are turning the 190 and 210 into true bay boats with towers and what not. Most 21' versions draft a real world 11"which is about 1-2" less than the 2011. However, there are none with jackplates so that's on a drift.

Bottom line is that regular Egret has better finished storage areas and is faster. The Moccasin is more practical for what people really need.

All Egrets have hull slap... the price you pay for the ride I guess. I would think that's more of a problem a 17' poling skiff than the 21' flats/bay hybrid that is going to be using a trolling motor.

My take is not the most stealthy bonefish boat but with the hull, range, and actually being self bailing, would be an awesome skiff for long open water runs and chasing tarpon.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Nice looking. But agree on platform age. Console might have it beat. That could be 70’s. And the large drip edge let’s call it around the cockpit. Almost think the cushion is backwards too. Probably extremely noisy, but you can catch any of the common flats fish including bones, in the rivers on the east coast of Florida with boats buzzing right by you. From Ponce inlet south.


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Rookiemistake said:


> Is it just me or does it look like its outdated for a new boat?


Hells bay made old new again...why not!haha


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

Thank you, @Half Shell for those great details. I had assumed some of the differences, but never spelled out like that. Interesting that the pricing has gone up to be more inline with the regular lineup. I was hoping that I might be able to get into a 19 Moccasin with a 150hp for less money than the 189.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

windblows said:


> I was hoping that I might be able to get into a 19 Moccasin with a 150hp for less money than the 189.


A Moccasin 19 will be cheaper than a 189 but not as much as you may think. You would have to ask for a price with options to see exactly how much these days.


----------



## Big Fish (Dec 20, 2019)

New here but had to log on and tell all the haters out there that this thing is sick. Out dated? Nah! More like well aged, just gets better as time goes. Don't fix what isn't broke. 

I'd love this skiff in my fleet!


----------



## bowersmw (Mar 3, 2011)

Charles Hadley said:


> Looks nice,but the poling platform looks like it was donated from mid 90's skiff,just my opinion.


Don't worry, the platform top will soon fall off like both of my boats experienced. It's only held on with about 1/4" of tapered screw. Then you can design a totally new platform like this guy did or redesign it properly like I did.

The platform step is also notorious for breaking off because it was bolted on with weak bolts and not welded on like the old Miami built boats were. Looks like maybe they finally went back to welding the step on.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Just a couple observations. Personally the two biggest "selling" points about the original Egret, outside what everyone compliments them for, is locking rod lockers and center console. Those are the two items missing from this skiff. 

Regarding the platform, I agree it's "dated" but that doesn't necessarily make it bad. I loved being up there as the platform was wide, sable and incredible difficult for one to loose their foot awareness while pushing the skiff around. If the quality has gone down as compared to the "Miami" boats that's a separate issue. but the size and design was very complimentary to the boats overall use.

Cheers


----------



## Flattitude (Jun 30, 2016)

I had Birdsall make a poling platform for my 16' when I did the refit on mine. They definately made it look better than the factory square platform!


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

LOUMan said:


> I fish on a 21 Mocassin all the time and the boat is awesome. Real dry and smooth ride. Not to mention floats pretty skinny for its size. They have made minor changes to them to only make them better. For example the old self bailing cockpit kind of sucked. The new ones fixed the problem. The 21 goes for about 80k


My quote for the moccasin was 66k and I was going to buy my own GPS. I really wanted one but got my Skeeter for 15k less. The Egret is much nicer than my boat and will hold its value better. I just didn’t have the extra 15k. 

All water customs has had 2 moccasins and his most recent one is gorgeous. It’s a true hybrid that spans the void between bay boat and flats boat.


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

@Flattitude nice garage. I'm looking for the right lights to put in mine. Wanting LEDs, are yours florescent? Thanks,
Michael


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

Love the boat. The platform doesnt bother me but that console looks like it would make it dificult to see any screen mounted on the face like they have done. I would have mounted it on top so you could adjust it and even possibly swivel it if fishing alone from the bow.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

That boat is listed for sale by Egret for $38K now with trailer included. Hell of a boat for that price.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Half Shell said:


>


Half Shell, thanks for sharing!

Hey guys, you are trying to compare this boat with a technical poling skiff and bashing what you don't know. It's not! It's a 16ft flats boat, not a 16ft TPS. You guys that have only owned TPS's and not true flats boats don't understand the value they bring to the table. Not everyone wants to get on a PP and pole all day, especially the older guys. Most guys with boats like this likes the ease of handling, launching, cleaning and maintenance and still can get it in a basic 2 car garage. They'll have TM's and this small Moccasin would make a great solo skiff (or with the wife or buddy) for the money, fishing on the front deck, TM down and working the docks, mangroves and flats. It's a very stable fishing platform, unlike a lot of TPS out there, which can be very tippy. Also, not everyone is poling 6-12" of water all day, looking for that one almost impossible shot at a red sitting with half it's back out of the water. For that and those guys, you go get a TPS and you're set. Personally, for me, I'm not after super skinny fish. I mean, a red has always been an after thought and I'm more interested in snook and tarpon. So if I happen to see either in 6-12" of water, they are going to get annoyed if you throw something at them. But I may just need to get across that sand bar to fish the potholes on the other side. So.... But try fishing bridges at night with a TPS for tarpon with them or jigging snook in the passes or around big structure. Not so fun in a whipray. Try running across the pass to get to that flat on the other side. Running after macks, bluefish and bonitas 2 miles off the beaches, or running buoys for tripletail with a TPS, in a chop. Not so fun in a TPS, but can be done and quite safely in a small hybrid or flats boat like that lil 16 Moccasin shown in the pic above.

So it is what it is...... a small flats boat or could almost be a hybrid between a flats and a TPS, leaning more to the flats boat side. Basically, a flats boat that's small enough to pole here and there, when trying to ease into an area without blowing the place up. It's not something you pole down the shoreline all day. So I get it.

The Egrets are the Caddys of flats boats and the ride in a heavy bay chop is second to none. While you are running across the bay to get to that flat on the other side, getting pounded and soaked, this guy is slicing chop like butter, less bouncing and staying nice and dry.

Personally, I know what it is and I like it. Ok, so what, the framework of the PP is a little outdated. But a large platform like that can be very nice to have all that space. Once you've been on a platform like that, it's hard to go back to a small one with no toe kick. 

You knuckle heads that live around and fish big bays and open water, that have TPS will wonder why guys that own boats like this 16 Egret about can get out there and fish more often.

I think there is a huge market for a boat like this, for sure. It maybe not for you. Who cares! But there will be many that will find that it perfectly fits their needs and with the new price, it is within range for some that can't afford the higher-end Egrets.

Ted


----------



## Flattitude (Jun 30, 2016)

Mike Haydon said:


> @Flattitude nice garage. I'm looking for the right lights to put in mine. Wanting LEDs, are yours florescent? Thanks,
> Michael


They are LED lights by Hella


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

Backwater said:


> Half Shell, thanks for sharing!
> 
> Hey guys, you are trying to compare this boat with a technical poling skiff and bashing what you don't know. It's not! It's a 16ft flats boat, not a 16ft TPS. You guys that have only owned TPS's and not true flats boats don't understand the value they bring to the table. Not everyone wants to get on a PP and pole all day, especially the older guys. Most guys with boats like this likes the ease of handling, launching, cleaning and maintenance and still can get it in a basic 2 car garage. They'll have TM's and this small Moccasin would make a great solo skiff (or with the wife or buddy) for the money, fishing on the front deck, TM down and working the docks, mangroves and flats. It's a very stable fishing platform, unlike a lot of TPS out there, which can be very tippy. Also, not everyone is poling 6-12" of water all day, looking for that one almost impossible shot at a red sitting with half it's back out of the water. For that and those guys, you go get a TPS and you're set. Personally, for me, I'm not after super skinny fish. I mean, a red has always been an after thought and I'm more interested in snook and tarpon. So if I happen to see either in 6-12" of water, they are going to get annoyed if you throw something at them. But I may just need to get across that sand bar to fish the potholes on the other side. So.... But try fishing bridges at night with a TPS for tarpon with them or jigging snook in the passes or around big structure. Not so fun in a whipray. Try running across the pass to get to that flat on the other side. Running after macks, bluefish and bonitas 2 miles off the beaches, or running buoys for tripletail with a TPS, in a chop. Not so fun in a TPS, but can be done and quite safely in a small hybrid or flats boat like that lil 16 Moccasin shown in the pic above.
> 
> ...


That is a GREAT post!!! How true. I had 2 different egret 18’s in the past- although I sold them both and loved my beavertail vengeance after them- I had mad respect for the egret. NOTHING rides through snot like an egret. This looks like a very cool boat overall.


----------

